# Getting Sound from PS3 to Theater System



## valeriekee6368 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have tested this just now~ No sound is coming out after all........








Any clue? I check all those connector again and again.

But still failed


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I moved your post to its own thread. Please don't HiJack another person thread.

If you are having a problem, please explain.

BG


----------

